# What codes are adopted in Ohio?



## bbaumer (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi. Looking at a design job in Ohio. I have only worked in Indiana over the past 15 years.

In looking at Ohio's website I see they have the "Ohio Building Code" which is the IBC w/ Ohio amendments. Same goes for the Intl Plumbing Code, the IMC and the IFC. All of these codes in the Ohio version can be purchased from the ICC and one other place according to Ohio's website.

Does Ohio adopt the NEC? What about other NFPA standards like NFPA 72 - Fire Alarm code, or 101 the Life Safety Code etc.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a website that shows ALL the Ohio building codes and what version is in effect, not just the IBC, IPC, IMC and IFC?

Here's the Ohio site I found:

http://www.com.state.oh.us/dic/BuildingCode.htm

Indiana gives you a complete listing and allows you to download the amendments to the model code for free. Here it is:

http://www.in.gov/dhs/2692.htm

thanks,
bbaumer


----------



## facman (Jul 18, 2009)

Always check with AHJ (authority having jurisdiction) local building department. In Union County, Ohio, they use NEC 2008 and then some. But they're always helpful if you check with them first.


----------

